# Shield of Baal: Deathstorm Box Set (rumors)



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

so I read this on here http://natfka.blogspot.nl/2014/11/shield-of-baal-deathstorm-box-set-and.html



> via anonymous sources on Faeit 212 *****
> two releases next week for 40k and the rest is hobbit and some bases.
> Shield of Baal box set $125 25 miniatures, campaign supplement, and rules
> Shield of Baal: Deasthstorm $24 hardback 125pgs
> ...


seems like a pretty sweet box to me just like the Stormclaw campaign supplement.
I myself already arranged to go 50/50 on this one with a mate that collects blood angels if the rumors proof true. (tho there is not much doubt on my mind that there is)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've read a review online from Shield of Baal. This first part is shit, especially compared to Sanctus Reach Campaign.


----------



## Scarvia (Jul 4, 2012)

I collect tyranids but I am not sure whether I will get the box. 
I only own one Carnifex, three Warriors and 8 Genestealers so I could use the new models. But it's nothing that I definitively "need". I also own a normal Broodlord.
My boyfriend plays Dark Angels, Grey Knights and has some Space Wolfs from errr... Stormclaw I think. He could use the Blood Angles as allies and would take them. I considered keeping them but I don't think I want to start another army yet. But again - not a must-have just not completely useless.

Maybe I wait until we know more about the Spawn of Cryptus and whether or not it is interesting...


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

maybe the captain doesn't look to special tho.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That captain is massively underwhelming. Maybe it's just the picture...


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ntaw said:


> That captain is massively underwhelming. Maybe it's just the picture...


Lol here's hoping


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

So a question, do any of ya'll feel thar the box will be a decent stand alone without the first part? Sanctus was. I hope so.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

its probably going to stand up as a standalone/starter kit as well as Sanctus Reach: Stormclaw did, the major difference being the factions in the box.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Christ you people are hard to please, hes a blood angel terminator captain in plastic with chapter icons and blood drops and a cloak and he fits in with both the current range and space hulk plus he's effectively free because the sets cost is more than covered by the price of the model and rule book contained within.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Couple more pictures:



















So yeah, that new Broodlord is fekkin' 'uge. :shok:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Zion said:


> Couple more pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pics, and yeah O-o thats pretty big.

on the terminator captain, its as detailed, and unique as the Krom Dragongaze mini, wich was louded and welcomed by just about anyone I spoke to.
in my opinion pretty darn awesome.


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

After all this time waiting i am super excited to see what harkens with this release


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Vaz said:


> I've read a review online from Shield of Baal. This first part is shit, especially compared to Sanctus Reach Campaign.


could you give me a link to the review? I'm quite curious.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> maybe the captain doesn't look to special tho.


The Captain looks like parts from the Space Hulk kit slightly altered and thrown together.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Doelago said:


> The Captain looks like parts from the Space Hulk kit slightly altered and thrown together.


personaly I like the look, and you can only have so much unique chapter iconography covering the armour and weapon and so many different configurations.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> Now, let's about the most expensive Tyranid Supplement there is...
> 
> Leviathan
> There are no new Sisters of Battle, or Blood Angels stuff. For a book about the Baal System, the lack of Blood Angels is really, really annoying.
> ...


The Fighter Ace bit is kind of cool - but 35pts for a random special rule is... expensive.

Still, +1 to invulns on fighter aces for Kairos who gets Cursed Earth for a 2++ Rerollable Invulnerable. Might try and ally in Be'lakor for a 2++ Jink as well, because fuck you wounds.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Vaz said:


> The Fighter Ace bit is kind of cool - but 35pts for a random special rule is... expensive.
> 
> Still, +1 to invulns on fighter aces for Kairos who gets Cursed Earth for a 2++ Rerollable Invulnerable. Might try and ally in Be'lakor for a 2++ Jink as well, because fuck you wounds.


thanks a bunch!
I agree going by the preview the first part of the campaign is pretty shit.


----------



## Scarvia (Jul 4, 2012)

This spanish blog has some more pictures of the models:

http://eltallerdeyila.blogspot.com.es/2014/11/white-dwarf-44-nuevas-imagenes-indice-y.html


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

here is a full preview of the white dwarf in question by spikey bits
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqvaBIOmMac#t=228

another rumor now is, that they are going to release a softback version of shield of baal: leviathan.
http://natfka.blogspot.nl/2014/11/shield-of-baal-leviathan-softback.html



> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> The Shield of Baal Leviathan will see a softcover release before the end of the year. The demand was sorely underestimated, but the books had already been printed, which is why the softcover books are coming so soon.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

It's up for sale, go get it!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Captain has fangs for fuck's sake. Awesome model, if out-classed by its snap-together Space Hulk counterparts.

I feel no remorse not buying this boxed set any more, though it is a fuckin' massive deal for what's in it.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

As @Einherjar667 says, it's up for sale. Buy it here: http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US...kshop.com&utm_medium=email&_requestid=9775276

This seems like a really good buy... rulebook and all included for 125? Snap.


----------



## Scarvia (Jul 4, 2012)

I am still not sure whether I will really get it.

Probably will, though. 
I could use all nid models, the exclusive spawn looks cool (although I also like the normal broodlord), my boyfriend would take all Blood Angels models (and therefore share the price with me) _and_ I do not own a rules book. I usually play with people that own the rules, so I never needed one, but I guess it would be nice to have my own book. And the BA cover looks nice.
So for this price that I probably a "do it".

The only thing that speaks against it would be, that the nids in the box are not those which I wanted to buy next. But I guess sooner or later I would've expended my troops with these nids anyway. :scratchhead:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I plead ignorant, is the original broodlord just the one from space hulk?

Me stupid


----------



## Scarvia (Jul 4, 2012)

The Spacehulk broodlord is very similar. It is a little bit smaller and has no horn. 


Sigur said:


>





Sigur said:


>


(From here: Chaos Terminators for Space Hulk)

So no, it is not just the one from Space Hulk, but they probably used this as inspiration.


The Son of Horus said:


>


(From here: A New Broodlord)


Zion said:


> Couple more pictures:


Or did you mean the non-box broodlord? That would be the "hug me" one.


rawrgh said:


>


(From here: Rawrghs Tyranid Horde)


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks but I was not asking if it was the same as the one from Space Hulk, I asked if the original model was not just the one from Space Hulk but if there was one from the GW range


----------



## Scarvia (Jul 4, 2012)

The last one is the regular Broodlord. That's what I meant by "non-box".


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey, nice to see that Broodlord I recently painted popping up. 

The funny thing about that box is that I play neither Blood Angels nor Tyranids and still it's kind of tempting. In my defence, I don't have a 7th edition rulebook yet. But yeah, it's weird. Anybody getting the box and wants it painted mayhaps and would be okay if I took the mini rulebook as part of the payment?


----------

